

Storytelling: what story should I tell? - abarrera
http://blog.press42.com/index.php/2012/11/05/storytelling-video-pitch/

======
6ren
I've heard a formula for the sub-genre of "founder story" is: founder is doing
some activity that is cool to the target audience; encounters a problem; has a
flash of insight; and quickly builds the product.

Note it requires knowing your audience and their problem. It's not about the
founder.

